# Absolutely Free! Granny Storm Crow's list!



## Storm Crow (Aug 20, 2009)

Granny is being totally radical again!  :holysheep:

*I am setting my list Free!*   Anyone who would like a copy just needs to go here-

hXXp://www.greenpassion.org/f72/absolutely-free-granny-storm-crows-list-14144/
and then email us! That simple! We send back an email ASAP with the list as an attachment. No charge. No stings attached. We do need to know if you want the list in PDF or WORD and if you are on a size-restricting email service (like hotmail). We have the WORD list in 2 chunks for hotmail users. The email is NOT mine- it is dedicated to sending out the list only!

The list is exactly what I have on my computer. No "..." breaks in the URLs, no breaks due to the limit of post size, and it can easily be forwarded to your friends. I have even added an index (use font 12, Times New Roman for printouts).

All we ask is that you *share it with others*- friends, family, politicians and anyone who could benefit from the knowledge! 


Hope to hear from you all soon! We want the list to go viral!:yay:



Granny eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

forgive the newbness...what is this list?


----------



## Storm Crow (Aug 21, 2009)

The list is a compilation of medical cannabis studies and articles that I have collected over the years. It is comprised of just the titles and links to hundreds of studies. In font 12, it is about 124 pages long and the studies are grouped according to the ailment- like this-

*ALZHEIMER'S*

    MARIJUANA SLOWS ALZHEIMER'S DECLINE
hxxp://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v05/n307/a10.html

    Marijuana may block Alzheimer's     
hxxp://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/4286435.stm

Prevention of Alzheimer's Disease Pathology by Cannabinoids
hxxp://www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/abstract/25/8/1904

Marijuana's Active Ingredient Shown to Inhibit Primary Marker of Alzheimer's Disease
hxxp://www.pacifier.com/~alive/articles/ca060809.htm

Safety and efficacy of Dronabinol in the treatment of agitation in patients with Alzheimers disease with anorexia
hxxp://www.cannabis-med.org/studies/ww_en_db_study_show.php?s_id=61

There are several more studies/articles in that section. The links are all live in the copy you will get. It is available in WORD or PDF- just tell us what you want and we send it off ASAP. No charge. Not strings. Just share it with your friends! 

It makes a great activist's tool. Tends to make prohibitionists shut up...fast! :huh: If you'd like to see the whole thing at this site, just click the first link in my sig! 

Hope to be sending you your copy soon! 


Granny eace:


ps- We were ALL newbies once! Most of us grow out of it:watchplant: in time! :giggle:


----------



## Hick (Aug 22, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> forgive the newbness...what is this list?


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45361


----------

